# what is the best breed to get for 4h or ffa



## coorsbanquet (Jan 7, 2013)

i am in 4h.i am doing a goat and i dont know what the best breed to get is


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would find out what type of goats your 4H club does. If your 4H club only does Boer goats for example, then that is what you will have to get.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Get a breed you know you will like. Get something you are comfortable with. If you are a smaller person, Nigerians may be good for you because they are small and fairly easy to handle. If you want a lot of milk then an Alpine or Saanen is probably what you want. If you are a strong person and think you can handle Boers, they are good choice. Boer wethers are good if you don't want to take care of a goat in the winter because after you show them, you can sell them at the sale (if your county fair has one at the end of the fair.). It all depends on your likes, dislikes, and needs are.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It depends on your area and 4H club and FFA chapter. Talk to the leader of which ever you are thinking of joining and see what they raise and what type of shows are near you.

We don't have any dairy shows near us except for our state fair. On the other hand, we have tons of meat goat wether shows. I'd look into area. But if your doing a meat project then definatley boer!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with the others. Find out what kind of project you can do <meat or dairy - breeding stock, or market wethers or both>.
Every state is different. We're in KY, I've never looked into showing dairy in our state, but I'm sure you can and most fairs have dairy goat shows here.
If you can show a breeding doe, see if she has to be registered or not. In our state the does have to be registered fullbloods or percentages.

If you show a market wether, remember you can only show that goat once, and it has to be a young goat, your 4-H leader would know the age limit.
They also typically have a certain weight they must be in order to show. I know some places I've read on line say a minimum of 50lbs. for a market goat.
Our state, I think most places are a minimum of 30lbs.

In KY we can go from county fair to county fair. They also have a lot of district market goat shows. In order to go to State fair with a market goat you have to attend at least 1 district show, then if you want to auction your market goat you have to have also gone to the State Fair, then auction them in Sept. BUT you have to advertise to help get buyers. Some of the $$ earned goes to help 4-H in your county, and the rest comes to you.

That's how it works here, it could be very different where you are at.

For market wethers I've been told a high percentage Boer over fullbloods tend to make the best market wethers. I can't remember which crosses people were using though, but the ones we saw do well were not fullbloods.

If your young and short or not used to a somewhat strong animal, I'd get a younger/smaller goat, that away as you train it, then you'll adjust to it as it grows, and hopefully it will be trained so that it's not too naughty on the leash/show collar 

My youngest daughter was 5yo last summer when she showed, she was about 43lbs. Her doe weighed over 50lbs. when they started showing, and right at 90lbs. at their last show <they weigh market animals at every show>. My daughter had no problem controlling her goat. In fact, she trained her all by herself, all I did was help her learn how to set her goat up, etc.

Good Luck!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Talk to your ffa or 4h like I can only show Boer if.I'm showing.at the county show


----------

